# FotoPlayer – New web gallery plugin



## Dhina

FotoPlayer, a flash based web photo gallery software is now available as a plugin for Lightroom. FotoPlayer was created 4 years before and has got around 15' features including lots of advanced and favorite features you would expect in a web gallery. I’ve made most of the FotoPlayer features to work under Lightroom plugin plus added some new features, which currently exists only in LR plugin version. Please check fotoplayer.com for the full list of features and demos. 

Features: [COLOR=#8'''8']http://www.fotoplayer.com/features.html[/COLOR]
Download: [COLOR=#8'''8']http://www.fotoplayer.com/lightroom.html[/COLOR]
Demo: [COLOR=#8'''8']http://www.fotoplayer.com/demo.html[/COLOR]

Key features:

Build a complete website – using readymade templates or create your own
Full integrated shoppingcart – paypal, google checkout, email order, Offline order, a custom checkout that can be used your for own gateway payment handler (authorize.net, NoChex..)
Automated full size image download on successful paypal payment
Password protected albums
Image tagging, powerful album search on photo names,metadata, tags.
Integrated photo print service to Shutterfly,Digitbug, SnapGalaxy
Image rating
Ecard
MP3 player
Moderated guestbook
Auto fit the album to viewer screen resolution
Image pan/zoom and different slide transitions
Full size image downloads (optional password protect)
Dynamic RSS feeder
Album in HTML version for SEO compatibility.
Create virtual galleries based on keywords from EXIF/IPTC metadata or image name or description
Event tracking using Google Analytics
Album live preview for feature customizations inside LR
Userguide is available for online and offline reference. Plugin is currently in beta testing. Your feedback is highly appreciated!


----------



## Mark Sirota

Interesting design, much like the sort of think I've been dreaming of.

One annoying little bit of behavior I notice is that if you click the scrollbar, it gains focus and you don't need to hold down the mouse button.  That's fine, except that if you then drift over the Jalbum credit below the scrollbar, the scrollbar stops working.

As an aside, these days, scrollbars are old school.  The more natural interface these days is iPhone-like -- grab the filmstrip at the bottom and slide the filmstrip itself left or right.


----------



## Gene McCullagh

Seems to be flexible enough. The music really has a problem starting and sputters at the beginning of each album in the demo. Full screen does not appear to change the size of the images so there's a lot of screen with not much image.

I do like all of the features available (email, print, add to cart etc.) very nicely done there.


----------



## Denis Pagé

Yes, nicely done. But I wonder if there is a way to localize for other languages...:roll:


----------



## Dhina

Thanks for your suggestions!

Gene,
*>>The music really has a problem starting and sputters at the beginning of each album in the demo*
There is a 5 secs delay before it plays. This delay can be set to '.
*>>Full screen does not appear to change the size of the images so there's a lot *
*>>of screen with not much image*
You've two options. Option 1, increase the slide image size. The image will auto fit for high & low resolution screens. Option 2, you can use 'stretch image' feature.

Denis,
English texts are customizable. You can change to any language (UTF encoded). But not all the texts are centralized. Some of the texts are in different files. Will update the userguide to list where to edit. It's in my wishlist for future version to keep all language texts in one file.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Very neat!  I must play further!


----------



## Sean McCormack

Clicking the enable checkbox in MP3 player is not switching off the mp3 player. Music continues to play. 
The push buttons in Site Info are not showing for me on Mac. 
The panels are wider than the visible area. Normally this happens when text or in this case invisible buttons push it beyond the edges of the panel 

I do have to ask the status of the this plugin, because things that are being charged for commercially should be in the commercial section. I see the website has a Lite and a Pro version of Fotoplayer for $39 and $89, which is why I'm asking this question.

Looks good. Love the colour in the code too. Neat idea, I'll look that up. I've not tried to mix the normal SDK stuff into Web, but I suspect that's what you are doing here.


----------



## Dhina

Disabling MP3 player updates live preview as well as in generated album correctly. I'll continue to see if I can simulate the issue.
>>The push buttons in Site Info are not showing for me on Mac.
I don't see the buttons in Mac. Buttons are not intended to be displayed in Mac due to the problem in identifying the plugin folder. Let me know which LR version you're using. I'll check.
>>I do have to ask the status of the this plugin
Both Lite and Pro modes are available for free use. Includes all functionality and no time limits. No restrictions whether used for personal or commercial. Only if you wish to remove the FP copyright texts in the album, you'll need a license (Similar to default flash albums that comes with LR, displaying a link in the generated albums and you need to purchase a license to remove the link)

>>I've not tried to mix the normal SDK stuff into Web, but I suspect that's what you are doing here
You guessed it right. SDK includes sample coding for using colors on static text.

Thanks for your comments Victoria / Sean.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Thanks for clarifying.

I'm using 2.3


----------



## JohnWoodPhotography

I have just started using Lightroom and am looking to automate as many of my activities as possible.

I have downloaded the Fotoplayer and am seriously thinking of using it to create client password protected online galleries where they can order prints etc.

I have a number of questions:

a) Is there a facility to have a menu of different galleries for each client each with their own password?
b) Within a gallery, is it possible to split it up into sub galleries eg Bride, Groom, Ceremony etc?
c) How do I save all my settings in Lightroom for fotoplayer so that I can develop different galleries and select the one that I want?

Many thanks

John
www.John-Wood-Photography.co.uk


----------



## Dhina

John,
&gt;&gt;Is there a facility to have a menu of different galleries for each client each with their own password?
Plugin builds only the album or a simple site layout with single gallery.
Build and publish protected album for each client to seperate folders on your site and link to them from your site main page. 

&gt;&gt;Within a gallery, is it possible to split it up into sub galleries eg Bride, Groom, Ceremony etc?
Yes, refer http://www.fotoplayer.com/lightroom/userguide/index.html#tips.htm for info on creating multi-folder album. LR doesn't support multi-folder album (not sure if this will change in 3.') and the suggested solution is to manually build the subfolders. Another option is to virtual gallery feature. Subfolders are automatically build based on keyword match in your image IPTC metadata.

&gt;&gt;How do I save all my settings in Lightroom for fotoplayer 
There is a Lightroom feature to save your changes. Click '+' icon in 'Template Browser' window title on the left. It'll prompt to enter a name for the custom template to be saved. Your settings will be saved under 'User Templates' and can be reused.


----------



## etrauer

1. I have a doubt: I have many lightroom catalogs in different Hard disk, like one for 2008, other for 2009, 2010, Italy, Canada and so on. How can I create a fotoplayer gallery for all selected photos? the paypalreturn.php in Paypal site will refer to only one fotoplayer gallery. 
2. May I have differents fotoplayer galleries in a directory in my server? how?

Thank you very much! [I'm using Lightroom 3.3]


----------



## Dufyfy

Hello
(Si une réponse peut m'être donnée en français, ça serait un plus)

I have a problem with the display of images in my*
Fotoplayer-Lightroom.

When dealing with images in Fotoplayer using the Web module*
Lightroom, they are converted to sRGB and the corresponding profile is*
attached to the image.
I should mention that the displays is OK if I open an Fotoplayer image processed in Photoshop into things the "prefer the embedded profile" at the opening.

*

But the display in the gallery is not correct, the images are*
supersaturated, as shown Profile Adobe RGB98 was applied when viewing.*

Which setting do you play to force the images to be displayed with a*
sRGB viewing?

Thanks for your response.

Dufyfy


Le même en français :

Je rencontre un problème avec l'affichage de mes images dans Fotoplayer/Lightroom.

Lorsqu'on traite des images dans Fotoplayer à l'aide du module Web de Lightroom, celles-ci sont converties en sRVB et le profil correspondant est attaché à l'image.Mais la visualisation dans la galerie n'est pas correcte, les images sont sursaturées, comme ci un profil Adobe RGB98 était appliqué lors de l'affichage.

Je dois préciser que l'affichage est OK si j'ouvre une de ces images traitées par Fotoplayer dans Photoshop en choisissant l'option "préférer le profil incorporé" lors de l'ouverture.

Sur quel paramètre peut-on jouer pour forcer les images à s'afficher avec une visualisation sRGB.


----------



## b_gossweiler

Welcome to the forums, Dufyfy 

I would write a private message to Dhina about the matter.

Beat


----------



## randomaxes

i'm using lightroom 3.4.1 and attempting to use fotoplayer.
i've installed all the components as per user guide, but i get the following error when i click on any fotoplayer template;

The  template can not be applied, because the web gallery  (id=‘com.fotoplayer’) is missing.  Please install that web gallery and  then try again.

i couldn't find anything on the net that addressed this issue.  has anyone seen this before?

thanks,
harry


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi Harry, welcome to the forum!  I haven't come across that one, but you might try FotoPlayer's tech support, as they've probably come across it.


----------



## randomaxes

Thanks Victoria!
Yes, I am currently in a dialogue with Dhina who is assisting me.


----------



## nika_2000

Hi at all!

I have the same problem like *randomaxes* - is there a solution yet?
I think the main problem is to know the folder where to copy the plugin. I´m using MAC Lion and LR 3 and I haven't the folder which is described in this or in the TTG-FAQ's. Can anyone help? Where can I find the right folder?

thanks...


----------



## nika_2000

ok, the solution on Mac Lion is to show hidden folders...
http://geekroom.de/os/mac-os/mac-os-x-lion-library-ordner-anzeigen/


----------



## Brad Snyder

Thanks, nika! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## lux

Hello everyone,
I´m really happy to use Fotoplayer with Lightroom, it works very well BUT I have a small problem there: it seems that I can use max 3 mp3s with this version for LR.
Anyone knows if it´s possible to extend it to more songs manually, for example editing a certain file?-)
Thanks for any reply!
Luca


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi lux, welcome to the forum!  Sorry we missed your comment.

You'd have to double check with Fotoplayer on that, but the alternative would be to use audio software (i.e. Audacity) to join the files together into a single long file.


----------



## lux

Late reply but many thanks for your suggestion! 
Is not the quickest way to solve the problem, but since the Fotoplayer author doesn´t show... there´s no other way. 
Audacity has a good user manual and in a few minutes is possible to join files.

While being here there´s a new (bad) issue for those using Fotoplayer for Lightroom : 
Adobe has released a new update for the Flash plugin (15. something) and now galleries made with fotoplayer are not functioning properly. 
Fotoplayer author (Dinha) has fixed the issue only for the jAlbum version.
In other words the plugin for Lightroom is not working anymore, don´t bother installing it.
By the way, I noticed Fotoplayer is not listed anymore as a gallery plugin by the official Adobe web site for Lightroom. 
Time to find another way to publish galleries!
Greetings from Vienna
Luca


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Interesting, thanks for the update Luca


----------

